# 打ち合わせをするので



## theseus_

Context:
今日は午前中は家でのんびりして、お昼から結婚式のドレスの打ち合わせに行きました。その後夜から近くで司会者と打ち合わせを*する*ので、そのまま近くのカフェで中国語の勉強をしていました。18時頃旦那さんと一緒に司会者と打ち合わせをし、夜ご飯を食べてから帰りました。

My translation:
Today, I relaxed at home in the morning, from noon(in the noon) I went to a meeting about the wedding dress. After that, because I will have a meeting with a host nearby form evening(on the evening), so I stayed where I was, studied Chinese in a cafe nearby. Around 6 p.m., I and my husband had the meeting together with the host, then, we had dinner and went home.


From the context, I guess the underlined "打ち合わせをする" is a future tense, it just used "終止形" to describe a future activity, unlike English, future tense be used with the obvious mark "will/shall" or "be going to".

Can "終止形" be both future tense and present tense? And does it depend on the context to decide whether it is? 

If I set an obvious mark "つもり" (or "予定") with it, rewrite it as “打ち合わせをするつもりだから”, is its original meaning changed?


----------



## Joschl

Because it is about a "scheduled" event, i.e., a meeting with the emcee to discuss the wedding arrangements, you can use a construction such as "*X* _o _[_*su*-ru_] _koto ni natte ir-u_"


> 打ち合わせをするので --> 打ち合わせをする*ことになっている*ので


For more information, see 【Ｎ３文法】～ことになっている／こととなっている | 毎日のんびり日本語教師

Generally speaking, the verb forms ending in "_V-(r)u_" have the "non-past" tense, and the verb forms ending in "_V-ta/-de_" the "past" tense. The non-past tense of the verbs in the clauses "打ち合わせを*する*" and "打ち合わせをすることになって*いる*ので" is correct because both the clauses refer to a particular point in time in the future.


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> 今日は午前中は家でのんびりして、お昼から結婚式のドレスの打ち合わせに行きました。その後夜から近くで司会者と打ち合わせを*する*ので、そのまま近くのカフェで中国語の勉強をしていました。18時頃旦那さんと一緒に司会者と打ち合わせをし、夜ご飯を食べてから帰りました。



Here's my translation:

_Today I just hung around the house in the morning, and went to talk about my wedding dress in the afternoon. After that, since I would be meeting with the MC nearby later in the evening, I just spent the time studying Chinese at a nearby cafe. At around six o'clock, my husband and I met with the MC, then had dinner and went home._

1. I'm not positive about the meaning of 司会者 here because I don't know the full context.  I am assuming it is the person who is in charge of a wedding.
2. You can see that I used the "would" form for your underlined portion because the text is written in the past tense, but that portion refers to a future event, and "would" here is the past tense of "will."


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Of course, it depends on the context, but generally speaking,

司会者と打ち合わせを*する*ので refers to a future thing/event.
&
司会者と打ち合わせを*している*ので refers to a present, on-going thing/event.

In the Japanese language, so called "the simple present tense" in English is often used for the future thing/event,
and so called "the present progressive tense" in English is used for something now, the present thing/event.

司会者と打ち合わせをする
is often talking about a future plan.
If it is not a future plan, it would be a general rule's description.

一般的な結婚式の準備手順
１．結婚式予算を決める
２．結婚式場を予約、確保する
３．結婚式のドレスを決める
４．結婚式の司会者を決めて、司会者と打ち合わせをする
５．招待客の人数とリストを作る
...

In this case, it would be still a "future" thing for most couples who read this rule and who are going to get married.
Although it is exactly the "simple present tense" thing for the hospital staff because it is a permanently repeating thing for them, as their routine or as their business, the subject must be the couples, not the hospital staff.
Therefore, this manual is talking about a marriage plan in the future for any couples.

Again, it totally depends on the context, but I think 司会者と打ち合わせをする has more possibility that the meeting will be held in the future.

Without つもり or 18時に（or 未来の時刻に）, 司会者と打ち合わせをする looks like a future thing.
Cf) 一部のフランス人は英語を話す。---> This cannot be a future thing.
So it totally depends on the context.

Besides, your quoted sentences turn out to be written in the past tense, and the whole things happened in the past.
18時に司会者と打ち合わせをしたことも、打ち合わせをするために時間をつぶしたことも、最終的には過去の事です。
Confused?  
"Tense" is a very difficult concept, because it depends on how the speaker/writer recognizes the time course that happened/happens/is happening/is going to happen, along with the grammatical rule of that language.



> Can "終止形" be both future tense and present tense?  * Yes! And in my humble opinion, it tends to be the future tense.*
> And does it depend on the context to decide whether it is? *Yes, it does.*


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> > Can "終止形" be both future tense and present tense? * Yes!*


ここでは時制が問題になっているので，「終止形」ではなくて「現在形/非過去形」が現在も未来もカバーできるかということですね。特に「連体形」に接続させなければならない「ので」が使われているので，時制とは無関係に「終止形」では駄目ですね ("X *na* no-de")。上の例文では助動詞「だ」が使われていないので問題になりませんけど，昨日*theseus_*に伝えるのを忘れてしまいました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

↑御意  

「"dictionary form" に見える形の動詞が使われている場合に」という意味で「終止形」とおっしゃっているのだろうから、終止形と連体形が同じ場合だし、と思ってスルーしていました。

英語の動詞の場合の「動詞の原形」「原形動詞」「動詞の現在形（で三単現のｓがつかない場合）」ではなくてこの場合は「原形不定詞」なのだという場合と同様に、全部 dictionary formといってミソクソ一緒に語ってはならない、ということですよね。

質問の内容に照らして「相手を見て法を説け」という考え方とか、ここはあくまでもlanguage forumなので、一番の高みを目指した議論をすべき、という考え方とか、それぞれの投稿にdiversityがあって当然だと思います。
しかし、ここはlanguage forumなのだから、言葉の使い方を厳格にして、誤解が生じないように、できるだけ正確な表現をすべきであることには間違いありませんから。ご指摘どうもです。


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「"dictionary form" に見える形の動詞が使われている場合に」という意味で「終止形」とおっしゃっているのだろうから、終止形と連体形が同じ場合だし、と思ってスルーしていました。


そのお考えは，私にも良く分かります。だから私もtheseus_さんに気付いた点を指摘することを忘れてしまったのです。ただ，_*theseus_*_が何かを誤解して文法用語を間違って使用していらしゃるのかどうかは，こちらにははっきりと分からない訳ですよね。だから，万が一誤解があると*theseus_*の学習の妨げになるので，母国語話者として指摘してあげられることがあれば，指摘してあげれば良いのではないかと思います。最後に「ので」の代わりに「だから」が使われている例文"打ち合わせをするつもりだから"が目に入ったので，意味・機能が似通った連体形接続の「ので」と終止形接続の「から」の違いが私の頭を過ったこととも関係しています。つまり，"X _na_ no-de" <-> "X _da_ kara"。母国語話者の場合には文法など知らなくても又分からなくてもその言葉が出来て当たり前。だけれども外国人の場合はそうは行かない。私は「文法」が大嫌いな学生でした。古文の文法も英語の文法も分からないの分かっている振りをして過ごしていました。大学生になって日本語の文法も英語の文法ももっと真剣に勉強して分からないとを隠さずに一つ一つ理解して行くべきだったなととても後悔しました。だからドイツ語の勉強を始めた当時，英語でした失敗はもう二度と繰り返さないと自分に誓いを立てました。分からないのに分かった振りをしないと。そして，ドイツの大学で言語学を学び言語学者として日本語と英語に接する中で，なぜ日本にいた頃文法が分からなかったか理解できるようになって行きました。それでも，学生の頃英語の文法といい加減に付き合っていた「付け」は未だに払い続けて大変苦労しています。私のぐちゃぐちゃな英語をお読みになっていらっしゃるから，それはもう良くご存じのことと思いますが。だから，日本語を真剣に勉強していらっしゃる外国人の方々に，私がしたような失敗はして頂きたくないと感じています。外国人学習者の為の日本語文法の伝統はまだ浅いし，その文法記述方法も日本の学校文法や西洋言語学の枠内での日本語文法やその他諸々の要素に影響を受けているので，日本語が専門でない私には相当入り乱れている様に感じられます。だから，私は私なりに気を使っているつもりです。無論，相手の方や他のフォーラム利用者が「Joschlは Pedanticなうるせー奴だな。」とお感じになるかどうかは私にも分かりません。その場合には，私のポストを読まずにスルーして頂くのが一番手っ取り早いかと存じます。


----------



## theseus_

Joschl said:


> Because it is about a "scheduled" event, i.e., a meeting with the emcee to discuss the wedding arrangements, you can use a construction such as "*X* _o _[_*su*-ru_] _koto ni natte ir-u_"
> 
> For more information, see 【Ｎ３文法】～ことになっている／こととなっている | 毎日のんびり日本語教師
> 
> Generally speaking, the verb forms ending in "_V-(r)u_" have the "non-past" tense, and the verb forms ending in "_V-ta/-de_" the "past" tense. The non-past tense of the verbs in the clauses "打ち合わせを*する*" and "打ち合わせをすることになって*いる*ので" is correct because both the clauses refer to a particular point in time in the future.


Thanks! I've learnt "～ことになっている" and the non-past tense "_V-ru_".



Joschl said:


> > Can "終止形" be both future tense and present tense?
> 
> ここでは時制が問題になっているので，「終止形」ではなくて「現在形/非過去形」が現在も未来もカバーできるかということですね。特に「連体形」に接続させなければならない「ので」が使われているので，時制とは無関係に「終止形」では駄目ですね ("X *na* no-de")。上の例文では助動詞「だ」が使われていないので問題になりませんけど，昨日*theseus_*に伝えるのを忘れてしまいました。





Joschl said:


> そのお考えは，私にも良く分かります。だから私もtheseus_さんに気付いた点を指摘することを忘れてしまったのです。ただ，_*theseus_*_が何かを誤解して文法用語を間違って使用していらしゃるのかどうかは，こちらにははっきりと分からない訳ですよね。だから，万が一誤解があると*theseus_*の学習の妨げになるので，母国語話者として指摘してあげられることがあれば，指摘してあげれば良いのではないかと思います。最後に「ので」の代わりに「だから」が使われている例文"打ち合わせをするつもりだから"が目に入ったので，意味・機能が似通った連体形接続の「ので」と終止形接続の「から」の違いが私の頭を過ったこととも関係しています。つまり，"X _na_ no-de" <-> "X _da_ kara"。母国語話者の場合には文法など知らなくても又分からなくてもその言葉が出来て当たり前。だけれども外国人の場合はそうは行かない。私は「文法」が大嫌いな学生でした。古文の文法も英語の文法も分からないの分かっている振りをして過ごしていました。大学生になって日本語の文法も英語の文法ももっと真剣に勉強して分からないとを隠さずに一つ一つ理解して行くべきだったなととても後悔しました。だからドイツ語の勉強を始めた当時，英語でした失敗はもう二度と繰り返さないと自分に誓いを立てました。分からないのに分かった振りをしないと。そして，ドイツの大学で言語学を学び言語学者として日本語と英語に接する中で，なぜ日本にいた頃文法が分からなかったか理解できるようになって行きました。それでも，学生の頃英語の文法といい加減に付き合っていた「付け」は未だに払い続けて大変苦労しています。私のぐちゃぐちゃな英語をお読みになっていらっしゃるから，それはもう良くご存じのことと思いますが。だから，日本語を真剣に勉強していらっしゃる外国人の方々に，私がしたような失敗はして頂きたくないと感じています。外国人学習者の為の日本語文法の伝統はまだ浅いし，その文法記述方法も日本の学校文法や西洋言語学の枠内での日本語文法やその他諸々の要素に影響を受けているので，日本語が専門でない私には相当入り乱れている様に感じられます。だから，私は私なりに気を使っているつもりです。


Thanks for reminding me and sharing your experiences of learning languages!
I have found myself confusing some terms. When I wrote "終止形", I actually wanted to refer to the base form of the verb.
I guess "_V-ta / V-de i ru_" also can end a sentence, therefore, "終止形" is not equal to the base form.
Is it a right way if I used the term "辞書形"(dictionary form) ？



Joschl said:


> 無論，相手の方や他のフォーラム利用者が「Joschlは Pedanticなうるせー奴だな。」とお感じになるかどうかは私にも分かりません。その場合には，私のポストを読まずにスルーして頂くのが一番手っ取り早いかと存じます。


For me, every post(ポスト) is very useful, so, thanks again.




gengo said:


> Here's my translation:
> 
> _Today I just hung around the house in the morning, and went to talk about my wedding dress in the afternoon. After that, since I would be meeting with the MC nearby later in the evening, I just spent the time studying Chinese at a nearby cafe. At around six o'clock, my husband and I met with the MC, then had dinner and went home._
> 
> 1. I'm not positive about the meaning of 司会者 here because I don't know the full context.  I am assuming it is the person who is in charge of a wedding.
> 2. You can see that I used the "would" form for your underlined portion because the text is written in the past tense, but that portion refers to a future event, and "would" here is the past tense of "will."


Thanks for the translation.
1. I also think that "司会者" is the person who is in charge of a wedding, after all, it seems that wedding is the center of the author's life.
2. Thanks for correct my mistake about the tense of "will".



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Of course, it depends on the context, but generally speaking,
> 
> 司会者と打ち合わせを*する*ので refers to a future thing/event.
> &
> 司会者と打ち合わせを*している*ので refers to a present, on-going thing/event.
> 
> In the Japanese language, so called "the simple present tense" in English is often used for the future thing/event,
> and so called "the present progressive tense" in English is used for something now, the present thing/event.
> 
> 司会者と打ち合わせをする
> is often talking about a future plan.
> If it is not a future plan, it would be a general rule's description.
> 
> 一般的な結婚式の準備手順
> １．結婚式予算を決める
> ２．結婚式場を予約、確保する
> ３．結婚式のドレスを決める
> ４．結婚式の司会者を決めて、司会者と打ち合わせをする
> ５．招待客の人数とリストを作る
> ...
> 
> In this case, it would be still a "future" thing for most couples who read this rule and who are going to get married.
> Although it is exactly the "simple present tense" thing for the hospital staff because it is a permanently repeating thing for them, as their routine or as their business, the subject must be the couples, not the hospital staff.
> Therefore, this manual is talking about a marriage plan in the future for any couples.
> 
> Again, it totally depends on the context, but I think 司会者と打ち合わせをする has more possibility that the meeting will be held in the future.
> 
> Without つもり or 18時に（or 未来の時刻に）, 司会者と打ち合わせをする looks like a future thing.
> Cf) 一部のフランス人は英語を話す。---> This cannot be a future thing.
> So it totally depends on the context.
> 
> Besides, your quoted sentences turn out to be written in the past tense, and the whole things happened in the past.
> 18時に司会者と打ち合わせをしたことも、打ち合わせをするために時間をつぶしたことも、最終的には過去の事です。
> Confused?
> "Tense" is a very difficult concept, because it depends on how the speaker/writer recognizes the time course that happened/happens/is happening/is going to happen, along with the grammatical rule of that language.
> 
> 
> 
> > Can "終止形" be both future tense and present tense?  * Yes! And in my humble opinion, it tends to be the future tense.*
> > And does it depend on the context to decide whether it is? *Yes, it does.*


Thanks for answering all my question.
The rule is very useful to me:
"In the Japanese language, so called 'the simple present tense' in English is often used for the future thing/event, and so called 'the present progressive tense' in English is used for something now, the present thing/event."

Ps) Doesn't "hospital staff" refer to some staff who is in a hospital(病院), but in the wedding business？   



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「"dictionary form" に見える形の動詞が使われている場合に」という意味で「終止形」とおっしゃっているのだろうから、終止形と連体形が同じ場合だし、と思ってスルーしていました。
> 
> 英語の動詞の場合の「動詞の原形」「原形動詞」「動詞の現在形（で三単現のｓがつかない場合）」ではなくてこの場合は「原形不定詞」なのだという場合と同様に、全部 dictionary formといってミソクソ一緒に語ってはならない、ということですよね。
> 
> 質問の内容に照らして「相手を見て法を説け」という考え方とか、ここはあくまでもlanguage forumなので、一番の高みを目指した議論をすべき、という考え方とか、それぞれの投稿にdiversityがあって当然だと思います。
> しかし、ここはlanguage forumなのだから、言葉の使い方を厳格にして、誤解が生じないように、できるだけ正確な表現をすべきであることには間違いありませんから。ご指摘どうもです。


 I expressed my understanding of this issue in my reply to Joschl san, and I hope I understand it correctly.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

theseus_ said:


> Ps) Doesn't "hospital staff" refer to some staff who is in a hospital(病院), but in the wedding business？


Sorry.
The "hospital staff" was a typo for "wedding business staff" or "hospitality business staff."


----------



## Joschl

Whose wedding is it about? The woman who is talking about the meeting with the M.C. is married (see "[...]旦那さんと一緒に[...]") .

I have recommended using the construction "_[su-ru] koto ni natte ir-u/i-ta_" instead of "_[su-ru] tsumori da/dat-ta_" because I think she is talking about a meeting that was scheduled to take place somewhere near a cafe at 6. p.m.

All verbs in their 終止形 can end clauses/sentences. But you will also need to use the 終止形 of verbs, depending on the items following them.

"X _*da*_ kara" (終止形&現在形) <-> "X *dat-ta* kara" (終止形&過去形)
"X *na* no-de" (連体形&現在形) <-> "X _*dat-ta*_ no-de" (連体形&過去形)

But something like "X *na* kara" or "X *da* no-de" is ungrammatical. "_da_" in the present tense (現在形) is the only item that has different word forms in 終止形 and 連体形 in contemporary Japanese. There are people who prefer to use the terms 非過去形 or 非完了形 instead of 現在形 for word forms in the present tense because 現在形/非過去形 also refer to a point in time in the future, but these terms refer to the same grammatical tense in practice.

The term 辞書形 (dictionary form) primarily refers to the word forms that appear as entries in a dictionary. The word forms of inflecting words that are used as dictionary entries are conventionally 終止形 in the present tense (現在形/非過去形).



			
				theseus_ said:
			
		

> I guess "_V-ta / V-de i ru_" also can end a sentence


Yes, they can, as long as they function as 終止形. As I said above, both "_V-ta_ and "_V-de i-ru_" can also be 連体形 (e.g., _V-ta/da no-de, V-ta/da [noun], V-te/de ir-u no-de, V-te/de ir-u [noun],_ _V-te/de i-ta no-de, V-te/de i-ta [noun],_ etc.), depending on the context, because the inflected word forms in 終止形 and 連体形 are same except for "_da_" in the present/non-past tense (see above).



			
				theseus_ said:
			
		

> [...]"終止形" is not equal to the base form.


Because I know from experience that people tend to use the term "base form" in different ways, I think I will need to know how YOU usually use this term first. As I don't teach Japanese, I don't know how this term is usually used in Japanese course books for foreigners. Sorry about that. I could only tell you what I mean by a "base form".


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Joschl said:


> Whose wedding is it about? The woman who is talking about the meeting with the M.C. is married (see "[...]旦那さんと一緒に[...]") .



結婚式をするには、

They've already registered that they are a husband-and-wife, but they haven't held the wedding ceremony yet.


----------



## theseus_

Joschl said:


> Whose wedding is it about? The woman who is talking about the meeting with the M.C. is married (see "[...]旦那さんと一緒に[...]") .


The context came from a native Japanese speaker's bilingual diaries in a language learning app/website. The author's present life just as SoLaTiDoberman san said.


Joschl said:


> I have recommended using the construction "_[su-ru] koto ni natte ir-u/i-ta_" instead of "_[su-ru] tsumori da/dat-ta_" because I think she is talking about a meeting that was scheduled to take place somewhere near a cafe at 6. p.m.
> 
> All verbs in their 終止形 can end clauses/sentences. But you will also need to use the 終止形 of verbs, depending on the items following them.
> 
> "X _*da*_ kara" (終止形&現在形) <-> "X *dat-ta* kara" (終止形&過去形)
> "X *na* no-de" (連体形&現在形) <-> "X _*dat-ta*_ no-de" (連体形&過去形)
> 
> But something like "X *na* kara" or "X *da* no-de" is ungrammatical. "_da_" in the present tense (現在形) is the only item that has different word forms in 終止形 and 連体形 in contemporary Japanese. There are people who prefer to use the terms 非過去形 or 非完了形 instead of 現在形 for word forms in the present tense because 現在形/非過去形 also refer to a point in time in the future, but these terms refer to the same grammatical tense in practice.
> 
> The term 辞書形 (dictionary form) primarily refers to the word forms that appear as entries in a dictionary. The word forms of inflecting words that are used as dictionary entries are conventionally 終止形 in the present tense (現在形/非過去形).
> 
> 
> >I guess "_V-ta / V-de i ru_" also can end a sentence
> Yes, they can, as long as they function as 終止形. As I said above, both "_V-ta_ and "_V-de i-ru_" can also be 連体形 (e.g., _V-ta/da no-de, V-ta/da [noun], V-te/de ir-u no-de, V-te/de ir-u [noun],_ _V-te/de i-ta no-de, V-te/de i-ta [noun],_ etc.), depending on the context, because the inflected word forms in 終止形 and 連体形 are same except for "_da_" in the present/non-past tense (see above).


Thanks for the detailed explanation, it is clear to me.


Joschl said:


> >[...]"終止形" is not equal to the base form.
> Because I know from experience that people tend to use the term "base form" in different ways, I think I will need to know how YOU usually use this term first. As I don't teach Japanese, I don't know how this term is usually used in Japanese course books for foreigners. Sorry about that. I could only tell you what I mean by a "base form".


 I think I've got the answer from what you have told me. I used this term when I want to refer to "辞書形".




SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 結婚式をするには、
> 
> They've already registered that they are a husband-and-wife, but they haven't held the wedding ceremony yet.


Thanks for explaining about the context.


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> 英語の動詞の場合の「動詞の原形」「原形動詞」「動詞の現在形（で三単現のｓがつかない場合）」ではなくてこの場合は「原形不定詞」なのだという場合と同様に、全部 dictionary formといってミソクソ一緒に語ってはならない、ということですよね。


用語の名前自体は「A・B・C」」でも「松・竹・梅」でも何でも構わないと思いますけど，ある一つの用語が「語形」だけに関わっているのか，「意味・機能」だけに関わっているのか，それとも「語形」と「意味・機能」が組になったカテゴリーに関わっているのかははっきりさせる必要があると思います。この点は，_SoLaTiDoberman_さんのお言葉をお借りすれば「くそみそ」に扱わない方が無難でしょう。例えば，ドイツ語の「不定詞」の語形と「一/三人称・複数・現在・Indicative」の語形と「二人称（敬称）・単/複数・現在・Indicative」の語形が殆どの動詞で同じだからと言うだけで，「不定詞」という用語だけを所構わず使うべきではないということです。ちなみにドイツ語の不定詞は辞書の見出し語としても使われているので，外国人向けの日本語教育の用語を使えば「辞書形」ということにもなります。私の英語の文法はチャランポランなので，ドイツ語の例を出させて頂きました。お答えするのが大変遅れました。ごめんなさい。


----------

